# My Betta has weird green dots!!! :S



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

I think my betta has Fin Rot, and im about to go and get him some medicine for it, i tried changing his water everyday for the past 3 days but he seems to be getting worse, and less active, not eating, even when i move his tree around to touch him he is rather in active, he has strange green dots. i will post a picture, please help!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't see the green dots! Can you describe them or tell us where they are?


----------



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

There is two tiny green dots on his side. theyre kind of shiny, but not gold or anything like velvet suggests... maybe i'm wrong? & it is velvet? or maybe its just fungal because of his fin rot?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's more likely that it's tail biting, not fin rot.. that, or that plastic plant in his tank is shredding it. That plant looks fairly sharp. You can try running a pair of pantyhose over it, and if it snags those it's going to snag his fins and tear them. Don't medicate him just yet, if you can find the source of the problem and remove it you probably won't need to.

Not sure on the dots.. I think I'm looking at it in the picture but I'm not sure. Are you sure they're green and not white, maybe?


----------



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

i got him a new plant.. a soft one, it looks prickly in this picture yes, but its very soft plastic. 

he isnt eating and has this green on his face aswell. i will upload another picture, he isnt moving alot, i put a filter in his tank today and some aquarium salt aswell.
please help my larry

sorry the picture is so big. :s


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Could you please copy/paste this form into your next post with your answers? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

It might give us a better clue as to what is causing his lethargy and fin loss. It doesn't look like fin rot to me--fin rot is very distinctive looking, the infected part of the fin is edged in a black band that's often crusty looking. Do you see that at all?


----------



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


i don't see any black on his fins, but they were more vibrant and full when i first got him about a week ago. He seems a bit more active today, but still has green on his face, i've noticed under his belly is shiny as well, hes still not eating, but he i'snt trying to scratch himself against rocks or anything... so i dont know :-(


Housing 
What size is your tank? about 2 litres
What temperature is your tank? Room temperature.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? just a filer
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets and blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day, when hes eating

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? used to be every 2 days, now that he is sick it was every one day. now im treating him with PimaFix, im not changing it.

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 40%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water purifier 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? i havent

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Pale, Green blotches on his face & kinda shiny in places.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not eating less swimming, doesnt come to greet me when i walk to his tank
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 3 days ago 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? PimaFix, seems to be moving around a little more since hes started being treated 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? i only just got him from the pet shop a week ago :S
How old is your fish (approximately)? not sure


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh this explains a lot. He's coloring up. Bettas usually show their true colors after purchase. As for the inactiveness, try keeping him warm (over 75* F) and feed him some frozen bloodworms.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

You'll want to keep the water about 80 F. My betta really perked up when I did that (I didn't know much starting out either). Ate better, swam around more, acting like he owns the apartment.


----------



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

i dont have an aquarium heater, and he tried to eat a dried bloodworm today, but spat it out shortly after trying...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Two liters is half a gallon, right? This is an extremely small amount of water to support a fish. I highly suggest you upgrade to a container that is at least 2 gallons in size--that is about 7.5 liters. Most heaters are designed to be used in containers of at least 2 gallons and you won't be constantly under pressure to keep the water clean. In a .5 gallon container, you would have to change the water every single day to keep it clean--in a 2 gallon container, you'd only have to change it every 3-4 days and your betta would be able to have proper heating. 

If money is a big problem for you, there are some very cheap options out there--the kritter keeper style tanks are only a few dollars, or another option to consider is a rubbermaid/sterilite clear plastic storage bin. A 2-4 gallon bin is only about $3 and they're totally safe for fish and safe to use with heaters. They're not very pretty, but it can help you get by until you can afford something nicer. 

When you select a heater, make sure you get one that is 25 watts with an adjustable temperature dial like this one: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 since pre-set heaters and heater pads will overheat the water or not heat it enough depending on the temperature of your room--so chances are, a non-adjustable heater will just be a waste of money for you.

I would stop using Pimafix for now--pimafix is an antiseptic and a healing agent. It's useful in the same way that peroxide is useful when we put it on a cut, but if we had a cold, peroxide certainly wouldn't help us. The best thing for him is clean water and warm, stable temperatures. I would change the water every day in a tank that size, and move him to a place in the house that has the warmest, most stable temperatures (not near any drafty doors/windows/hot electronic devices/fans/vents, etc).


----------



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, thankyou, he seems to be improving, He is trying to eat now.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Warmth and clean water are the biggest things that will help perk up a sick betta, try to get a heater as soon as you can if possible! He will be more active and will be stronger, helping him fight off disease(and feel good enough to eat)

I'm glad he is trying to eat!


----------



## cassymingo (Oct 4, 2010)

im getting him a 3 gallon tank on saturday :-D


----------



## binumee (Sep 17, 2010)

*Hello*



cassymingo said:


> I think my betta has Fin Rot, and im about to go and get him some medicine for it, i tried changing his water everyday for the past 3 days but he seems to be getting worse, and less active, not eating, even when i move his tree around to touch him he is rather in active, he has strange green dots. i will post a picture, please help!


First of all don't try to clean ur tank daily - and also my personal request dont catch ur fish through ur fishing net - please catch him with a big spoon and then put him in ur tank - becoz catching betta in a net may cause lot of harm to the fish and also his colour will fade. Please try to clean once in a week that will do


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, yes, clean your tank daily. >.> Until you get a larger one, that is. Catching him with a net is perfectly fine as long as you're gentle with him.

Once a week is NOT acceptable for a tank that size, Binumee, the ammonia gets way out of control.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't like to use my net for my betta unless absolutely necessary. I've got it so that Little Guy will willingly go into the cup I got him in for water changes or etc. with the promise of a pellet when he gets in  I'm working on my new betta for that, but I've only had him a couple days so we've gotta build some trust  I would think that using a spoon to catch a betta would be worse than anything else, they could easily jump/fall off of it. I do water changes twice a week, 50% each time, for a ten gallon split tank. (usually on wednesday and sunday, but I'll end up doing it tomorrow instead. Too late to do it right now, busy days =_= ugh)


----------

